# I received absoluTTe issue #26 today 14/2/2013



## May-Z (Jan 19, 2013)

New member as of February 2013 but I received issue #26 dating back to Spring 2011 (yes eleven). Is it normal to send an issue to a new member which is 2 years old?

The welcome letter also mis-spelt my signature syntax so it didn't work properly! It does now though, thanx Hoggy 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

May-Z said:


> New member as of February 2013 but I received issue #26 dating back to Spring 2011 (yes eleven). Is it normal to send an issue to a new member which is 2 years old?
> 
> The welcome letter also mis-spelt my signature syntax so it didn't work properly! It does now though, thanx Hoggy 8)


What was wrong with the sig link ?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

May-Z said:


> New member as of February 2013 but I received issue #26 dating back to Spring 2011 (yes eleven). Is it normal to send an issue to a new member which is 2 years old?
> 
> The welcome letter also mis-spelt my signature syntax so it didn't work properly! It does now though, thanx Hoggy 8)


Yes when its a promotional free issue :wink:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Wallsendmag said:


> May-Z said:
> 
> 
> > New member as of February 2013 but I received issue #26 dating back to Spring 2011 (yes eleven). Is it normal to send an issue to a new member which is 2 years old?
> ...


was he told it was a freebie andrew?............confusing otherwise ya nutter


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Gazzer said:


> Wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > May-Z said:
> ...


Yes , in big letters on the bottom of the shop page along with the fact that Web memberships are running for 18 months if bought in February . I have a few tips on fitting gate Gaz if you are interested


----------

